
Freeing UK Government Data - qhoxie
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2008/11/07/freeing-uk-government-data/
======
alecco
Being a government with several data loss scandals a month this is freaking me
out big time. Less than a week ago a USB stick with login data to systems with
12M taxpayers was found on a pub car park. You can't imagine how many go
unreported.

I'm all for freeing publicly owned data, but how is it going to happen is the
scary bit.

~~~
andyn
I think the appalling state of government data security and this article are
separate issues.

I was actually pleasantly surprised that there was a fairly forward thinking
web-based initiative being sponsored by the government. The data in the
article is exactly the sort of information that should be freely available for
"mashing up"*

* That phrase sounds a bit too Nathan Barley-esque to me.

~~~
alecco
I agree on having that data publicly available. But note that data resides on
the same systems the private data resides. A big mistake, just once, could
mean an unprecedented breach.

And I happen to know consultants working for the government here in London,
you don't want to know how bad things are.

